# Qt GTK+ style



## wildtollwut (May 27, 2011)

Hi,

When installing VirtualBox I noticed it used a default (quite ugly) Qt style. Having done this in Linux a few times, I launched qtconfig-qt4 and tried to switch to the GTK+ style only to notice that it's not there  I found a header file qgtkstyle.h in /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui but I don't know if that means anything.
Is this my fault or is it e.g. possible that the package version of Qt is built without GTK support?

Thanks!


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 28, 2011)

Several weeks ago I installed something from ports and if I recall right, there was some option to build support for GTK style in Qt library. I don't have that machine at hand, so I can't look exactly, but you can try
`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/ && make config-recursive` which should show you all possible options of port and its dependencies.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 10, 2013)

x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine. cd to this port and `cat port-descr` to see if it fits your needs. You may just need to install some KDE themes (if you have /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/psearch installed `psearch plastique`, else use find).

The other option is to rebuild Qt with the following in your make.conf

```
QT4 += WITH_GTK_STYLE
```

I'm not sure this is the right flag. I will double check and edit my post when I'm not on my cell phone. This knob cannot be set using 
	
	



```
make config
```
 and to my understanding uses the GTK engine to render basic Qt, or perhaps it's an emulation of some kind. Can someone enlighten me? I'm certain QtOpenGL wasn't put into a GTK wrapper (hence I'm guessing it's just certain classes).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2013)

@ikbendeman, keep in mind you are responding to a two year old post. Don't expect a reply any time soon


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 10, 2013)

I stand corrected:


```
=====================================================================

Qt 4 can be built with optional support for:
 - Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)
 - Network Audio System (NAS)
 - Qt style that renders using GTK (QGTKSTYLE)

In order to enable them, you have to add
        QT4_OPTIONS=    CUPS NAS QGTKSTYLE
to your /etc/make.conf and compile devel/qt4-corelib and
x11-toolkits/qt4-gui ports.

Attention! Whenever you change the QT4_OPTIONS both
devel/qt4-corelib and x11-toolkits/qt4-gui ports must be rebuilt!

=====================================================================
```

@SirDice, that's what you get when you browse on a 3" screen


----------

